# أكبر مجموعة من الأفلام التعليمية عن برنامج Hysys



## NOC_engineer (3 مارس 2014)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في الموضوع التالي سأقوم إن شاء الله بوضع أكبر مجموعة من الأفلام التعليمية عن برنامج Hysys
يزيد عددها عن (30) فلماً تعليمياً سنقوم بنشر فلم واحد كل يوم .. ومن الله التوفيق*


----------



## NOC_engineer (3 مارس 2014)

*الفلم رقم (1) .. Hysys Tutorial - Distillation Column*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفلم رقم (*1*) بعنوان:**Hysys Tutorial - Distillation Column
​**
حجمه حوالي **77MB**

يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على هذه العبارة:
**سبحان الله وبحمده*​


----------



## neo007 (4 مارس 2014)

*جزاك الله خير *


----------



## NOC_engineer (4 مارس 2014)

neo007 قال:


> *جزاك الله خير *


جوزيت الخير كله أخي الكريم


----------



## NOC_engineer (4 مارس 2014)

*الفلم رقم (2) .. Aspen Hysys Tutorial*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفلم رقم (2) بعنوان:Aspen Hysys Tutorial
​
حجمه حوالي 3MB

يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على هذه العبارة:
سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## norhan2000 (6 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## NOC_engineer (6 مارس 2014)

norhan2000 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


جوزيت الخير كله .. والسلسلة مستمرة إن شاء الله


----------



## NOC_engineer (6 مارس 2014)

*الفلم رقم (3) .. Flash Separation*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفلم رقم (3) بعنوان:Flash Separation
​حجمه حوالي 14MB
يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على هذه العبارة:
أستغفر الله العظيم​*


----------



## NOC_engineer (7 مارس 2014)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفلم رقم (4) بعنوان:Heat Exchangers
​حجمه حوالي 7MB
يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على هذه العبارة:
لا إله إلا الله​*


----------



## NOC_engineer (8 مارس 2014)

*الفلم رقم (5) .. Oil Refining .. باللغة العربية*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفلم رقم (5) بعنوان:Oil Refining
​وهو باللغة العربية حجمه حوالي 14MB
يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على هذه العبارة:
سبحان الله​*


----------



## NOC_engineer (9 مارس 2014)

*الفلم رقم (6) .. NGL Fractionation Trainf*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفلم رقم (6*) بعنوان:*​*NGL Fractionation Train
وحجمه حوالي 24MB​**يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على هذه العبارة:
الحمد لله​

*


----------



## NOC_engineer (11 مارس 2014)

*الفلم رقم (7) ... fractional Distillation of Crude Oil*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفلم رقم (7*) بعنوان:*
​*Fractional Distillation of Crude Oil
وحجمه حوالي 14MB​يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على هذه العبارة:

**لا إله إلا الله *​


----------



## NOC_engineer (12 مارس 2014)

*الفلم رقم (8) .. Gas Processing Example Part.1 باللغة العربية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفلم رقم (8*) بعنوان:*

​*Gas Processing Example Part.1 
وهو باللغة العربية وحجمه حوالي 8MB​يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على هذه العبارة:

الله أكبر​*


----------



## NOC_engineer (13 مارس 2014)

*الفلم رقم (9) ... Gas Processing Example Part.2*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفلم رقم (9*) بعنوان:*


​*Gas Processing Example Part.2
وهو باللغة العربية وحجمه حوالي 15MB​يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على هذه العبارة:

أستغفر الله​*


----------



## NOC_engineer (14 مارس 2014)

*الفلم رقم (10) ... Gas Processing Example Part.3 .. باللغة العربية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفلم رقم (10*) بعنوان:*



​*Gas Processing Example Part.3
وهو باللغة العربية وحجمه حوالي 10MB​يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على هذه العبارة:

سبحان الله وبحمده​*


----------



## NOC_engineer (14 مارس 2014)

*آرائكم رجاءاً ... بلغ عدد الأفلام 10 أفلام من دون أي ملاحظة !!*


----------



## NOC_engineer (16 مارس 2014)

*الفلم رقم (11) ... Oil Characterization*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفلم رقم (11*) بعنوان:*




​*Oil Characterization
وحجمه حوالي 15MB​يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على هذه العبارة:

سبحان الله العظيم
​*


----------



## NOC_engineer (17 مارس 2014)

*الفلم رقم (12) .. Data Record in Hysys*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفلم رقم (12*) بعنوان:*



​*Data Record in Hysys
وحجمه حوالي 20MB​يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على هذه العبارة:

أستغفر الله​*


----------



## NOC_engineer (18 مارس 2014)

*الفلم رقم (13) .. Dehydration Cycle*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفلم رقم (13*) بعنوان:*



​*Dehydration Cycle
وحجمه حوالي 11MB​يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على هذه العبارة:

**سبحان الله*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (20 مارس 2014)

*الفلم رقم (14) ... Distillation Column retrofitting*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفلم رقم (14*) بعنوان:*



​*Distillation Column Retrofitting
وحجمه حوالي 40 MB​
​يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على هذه العبارة:

الحمد لله​*


----------



## NOC_engineer (20 مارس 2014)

بقي من السلسلة حوالي 10 افلام ... سنحاول نشرها في الأيام القليلة القادمة .. إن شاء الله


----------



## NOC_engineer (23 مارس 2014)

*الفلم رقم (15) ... Oil Refining Example Part.1*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفلم رقم (15*) بعنوان:*


​*Oil Refining Example Part.1 
وهو باللغة العربية وحجمه حوالي 11 MB​
​يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على هذه العبارة:

لا إله إلا الله​*


----------



## NOC_engineer (24 مارس 2014)

*الفلم رقم (16) ... Oil Refining Example Part.2*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفلم رقم (16*) بعنوان:*



​*Oil Refining Example Part.2 
وهو باللغة العربية وحجمه حوالي 22 MB​
​يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على هذه العبارة:

سبحان الله وبحمده​*


----------



## NOC_engineer (25 مارس 2014)

*الفلم رقم (17) ... Oil Refining Example Part.3*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفلم رقم (17*) بعنوان:*



​*Oil Refining Example Part.3 
وهو باللغة العربية وحجمه حوالي 11 MB​
​يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على هذه العبارة:

سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## NOC_engineer (26 مارس 2014)

*الفلم رقم (18) ... Oil Refining Example Part.4*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفلم رقم (18*) بعنوان:*




​*Oil Refining Example Part.4 
وهو باللغة العربية وحجمه حوالي 20 MB​
​يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على هذه العبارة:

سبحان الله​*


----------



## NOC_engineer (30 مارس 2014)

*الفلم رقم (19) ... Oil Refining Example Part.5*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفلم رقم (19*) بعنوان:*



​*Oil Refining Example Part.5 
وهو باللغة العربية وحجمه حوالي 15 MB​
​يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على هذه العبارة:

الحمد لله​*


----------



## NOC_engineer (2 أبريل 2014)

*الفلم رقم (20) ...Oil Refining Example Part.6*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفلم رقم (20*) بعنوان:*




​*Oil Refining Example Part.6 
وهو باللغة العربية وحجمه حوالي 46 MB​
​يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على هذه العبارة:

لا إله إلا الله​*


----------



## NOC_engineer (4 أبريل 2014)

تستمر السلسلة إن شاء الله ..


----------



## NOC_engineer (4 أبريل 2014)

مع مجموعة أخرى من الأفلام باللغة الأنكليزية


----------



## NOC_engineer (4 أبريل 2014)

*الفلم رقم (21) ... Oil Refining Example Part.7*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفلم رقم (21*) بعنوان:*


​*Oil Refining Example Part.7 
وهو باللغة العربية وحجمه حوالي 46 MB​
​يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على هذه العبارة:

سبحان الله وبحمده​*


----------



## NOC_engineer (22 أبريل 2015)

*عُدنا .. والعود أحمد ُ*

السلام عليكم
نعود أليكم بمجموعة جديدة من الأفلام التعليمية الخاصة ببرنامج الهايسز 
نتمنى لكم الفائدة .. إن شاء الله 
ولا تنسونا في الدعاء


----------



## NOC_engineer (22 أبريل 2015)

*فلم Aspen Hysys Heat Exchanger Simulation*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فلم Aspen Hysys Heat Exchanger Simulation

يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة التالية:

سبحان الله ​


----------



## NOC_engineer (27 أبريل 2015)

*فلم Acid Gas Cleaning*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فلم Acid Gas Cleaning

يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة التالية:

سبحان الله وبحمده​


----------

